# Conseguenze economiche



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

Quanti traditori/trici rimangono attaccati al tradito/a solo ed esclusivamente per questioni economiche ?
Quanti traditi sopportano un tradimento solo ed esclusivamente perchè la loro condizione economica cambierebbe in peggio ?


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quanti traditori/trici rimangono attaccati al tradito/a solo ed esclusivamente per questioni economiche ?
> Quanti traditi sopportano un tradimento solo ed esclusivamente perchè la loro condizione economica cambierebbe in peggio ?


troppi,anche solo limitandoci alla piccola realtà del forum

PS: 3d credo da spostare in altra sezione,sul Confessionale meglio tenere solo le storie.   le considerazioni inattuali o sul Priveè o in Divorzio e Separazione.   dimmi tu cosa preferisci


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> troppi,anche solo limitandoci alla piccola realtà del forum


Lo penso anch'io, ma poichè qui sul forum ho letto di tutto (e cioè : confessioni spesso senza veli) non mi è MAI capitato di leggere motivazioni di quel tipo, perciò chiedevo...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> troppi,anche solo limitandoci alla piccola realtà del forum
> 
> PS: 3d credo da spostare in altra sezione,sul Confessionale meglio tenere solo le storie.   le considerazioni inattuali o sul Priveè o in Divorzio e Separazione.   dimmi tu cosa preferisci


Boh fai tu...


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quanti traditori/trici rimangono attaccati al tradito/a solo ed esclusivamente per questioni economiche ?
> Quanti traditi sopportano un tradimento solo ed esclusivamente perchè la loro condizione economica cambierebbe in peggio ?



Ciao

non se ne parla. Come se fosse un tabù. 
Credo, che tanti decidono in base al portafogli, marcando poi che è per la famiglia. 



sienne


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quanti traditori/trici rimangono attaccati al tradito/a solo ed esclusivamente per questioni economiche ?
> Quanti traditi sopportano un tradimento solo ed esclusivamente perchè la loro condizione economica cambierebbe in peggio ?


La maggior parte, in entrambi i casi


----------



## Tessa (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quanti traditori/trici rimangono attaccati al tradito/a solo ed esclusivamente per questioni economiche ?
> Quanti traditi sopportano un tradimento solo ed esclusivamente perchè la loro condizione economica cambierebbe in peggio ?


E' una discriminante, ma non così fondamentale.
Noi siamo economicamente indipendenti, possiamo prendere la porta e uscire quando vogliamo. E' una libertà ma anche un'arma a doppio taglio. Si potrebbero prendere certe decisioni con troppa leggerezza.
Ci sono altre cose che mi fanno più paura: ricostruirmi un altro 'luogo', un'altra vita, un altro amore.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2015)

credo che siano molti oggi quelli che non possono permettersi una separazione


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che siano molti oggi quelli che non possono permettersi una separazione


ma infatti... per tanti oggi è già difficile mettere assieme il pranzo con la cena, figuriamoci se pensino di separarsi...


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' una discriminante, ma non così fondamentale.
> Noi siamo economicamente indipendenti, possiamo prendere la porta e uscire quando vogliamo. E' una libertà ma anche un'arma a doppio taglio. Si potrebbero prendere certe decisioni con troppa leggerezza.
> Ci sono altre cose che mi fanno più paura: ricostruirmi un altro 'luogo', un'altra vita, un altro amore.


l'ultima cosa parvemi superflua


----------



## lunaiena (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quanti traditori/trici rimangono attaccati al tradito/a solo ed esclusivamente per questioni economiche ?
> Quanti traditi sopportano un tradimento solo ed esclusivamente perchè la loro condizione economica cambierebbe in peggio ?



l'altra sera ero a cena con amici e si parlava proprio di ciò...
e tutti sia pur ridendo e scherzando  siamoa rrivati a questa considerazione ...

io stessa non mi separerei perché costa ...
ma soprattutto perché mai dovrei perdere tutto quello che in tanti anni abbiamo tirato su
l'unico motivo che potrebbe portarmi ad una separazione sarebbe un'innamoramento o da parte sua o da parte mia 
ma per un  tradimento ... no grazie ...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

Bene, quindi sembra essere un motivo decisivo benchè nessuno (o quasi) ne faccia mai menzione.
Perchè si legge di chi ci vuol riprovare per amore, per i figli, per desiderio di possesso. Mai perchè si perderebbero certe 'sicurezze'.


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene, quindi sembra essere un motivo decisivo benchè nessuno (o quasi) ne faccia mai menzione.
> Perchè si legge di chi ci vuol riprovare per amore, per i figli, per desiderio di possesso. Mai perchè si perderebbero certe 'sicurezze'.


Non penso sia mai l'unica causa. Io vedo molto più spesso la paura di perdere lo status sociale. Il cerchio creato.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non penso sia mai l'unica causa. Io vedo molto più spesso la paura di perdere lo status sociale. Il cerchio creato.


Cioè ?
(ho un'idea di quello che vuoi dire ma vorrei capire cosa pensi)


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè ?
> (ho un'idea di quello che vuoi dire ma vorrei capire cosa pensi)


I giudizi degli altri. Il dover uscire dal giro di coppie sposate. Il dover spiegare. Secondo me molti non vogliono perdere la routine ma sopratutto la maschera


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> I giudizi degli altri. Il dover uscire dal giro di coppie sposate. Il dover spiegare. Secondo me molti non vogliono perdere la routine ma sopratutto la maschera


Già.
Perchè il punto, per me, è il seguente : se NON mi hai tradito per sesso, e se invece lo hai fatto con la 'testa', perchè rimani con me ? Come fai a chiamarmi 'amore' adesso ? Perchè sei rimasta con me ?


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Perchè il punto, per me, è il seguente : se NON mi hai tradito per sesso, e se invece lo hai fatto con la 'testa', perchè rimani con me ? Come fai a chiamarmi 'amore' adesso ? Perchè sei rimasta con me ?


Che ti ha risposto lei? Probabilmente con l'altro non c'era vera progettualità. Se l'altro non le ha chiesto di fare il salto, lei ha fatto i suoi conti (non economici) ed è restata. È la storia di tanti e tante


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che ti ha risposto lei? Probabilmente con l'altro non c'eta vera progettualità. Se l'altro non lecha chiesto di fare il salto, lei ha fatto i suoi conti (non economici) ed è restata. È la storia di tanti e tante


Lei mi ha raccontato che lui voleva addirittura parlare con me della loro storia, voleva farlo per farci 'saltare'. Non ha però mai dato troppo per vero queste cose, per lei erano 'deliri notturni'. Abbiamo un figlio, e credo che sia stato quello il freno, ma non solo...nel senso che la nostra unione nasce da un tradimento (io e lei abbiamo lasciato 8 anni fa i rispettivi coniugi), ma non c'erano figli di mezzo...e poi certo, dopo la scoperta del tradimento l'unica cosa che la ossessionava era il relativo sputtanamento..


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Perchè il punto, per me, è il seguente : se NON mi hai tradito per sesso, e se invece lo hai fatto con la 'testa', perchè rimani con me ? Come fai a chiamarmi 'amore' adesso ? Perchè sei rimasta con me ?



Ciao

i più non vogliono la separazione. Sono estremamente pochi, che lasciano la consorte per avviarsi con l'amante. Il caso contrario è più frequente, cioè che è il tradito che non vuole più. Strano è, che poi spesso non vanno a vivere con l'amante. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i più non vogliono la separazione. Sono estremamente pochi, che lasciano la consorte per avviarsi con l'amante. Il caso contrario è più frequente, cioè che è il tradito che non vuole più. Strano è, che poi spesso non vanno a vivere con l'amante.
> 
> ...


Benissimo. 
Avendo io lasciato qualcuno pe qualcun altro, e avendo tradito anche per semplice 'diletto' (cioè senza implicazioni sentimentali e/o di testa e/o di 'tempo'), conosco la differenza, per cui chiedo : come fai a chiamare 'amore' qualcuno che per mesi non era più tale ? come si fa a fare marcia indietro e, soprattutto, QUANTO pesano motivazioni extra sentimentali (la vile pecunia o la propria reputazione) ?


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Avendo io lasciato qualcuno pe qualcun altro, e avendo tradito anche per semplice 'diletto' (cioè senza implicazioni sentimentali e/o di testa e/o di 'tempo'), conosco la differenza, per cui chiedo : come fai a chiamare 'amore' qualcuno che per mesi non era più tale ? come si fa a fare marcia indietro e, soprattutto, QUANTO pesano motivazioni extra sentimentali (la vile pecunia o la propria reputazione) ?



Ciao

sono una tradita con storia parallela. Ho lasciato. 
Il mio ex sostiene ancora oggi, dopo anni, che sono il suo vero amore. Sostiene, che ha avuto una profonda crisi e disorientamento per lungo tempo, e che invece di affrontare si è capofitto in una relazione. Ha visto in ciò la soluzione ... per lasciare tutto alle spalle e ricominciare. Gli credo. Lo ha dimostrato in tutte le salse in questi anni. Non è sempre così lineare e facile ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono una tradita con storia parallela. Ho lasciato.
> Il mio ex sostiene ancora oggi, dopo anni, che sono il suo vero amore. Sostiene, che ha avuto una profonda crisi e disorientamento per lungo tempo, e che invece di affrontare si è capofitto in una relazione. Ha visto in ciò la soluzione ... per lasciare tutto alle spalle e ricominciare. Gli credo. Lo ha dimostrato in tutte le salse in questi anni. Non è sempre così lineare e facile ...
> ...


Tu gli hai creduto ? Se si, perchè non sei tornata con lui ?


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tu ci credi ?



Ciao

ci credo, perché vi ero e continuo ad esserci. A l'epoca gli dissi che lui non doveva rimanere, che poteva andarsene e ricominciare ecc. perché eravamo entrati in una situazione molto più grande di noi. Non volevo legarlo a ciò. Non ha voluto. Ma poi, dopo due anni di lotta contro tutti, il tutto lo ha destabilizzato ... e ha iniziato una relazione. Ci sono troppe cose, che me lo fanno credere, che non si possono racchiudere in poche parole. 

Edit: L'ho lasciato dopo quattro anni dal tradimento. Per motivi che non c'entrano con il tradimento in sé, ma con lui. Con le sue paure, che lo hanno portato a tradire ... cioè, certi meccanismi che ti portano a evitare di affrontare, rimangono. Mi ero stancata ... la scelta divenne tra stagnazione o iniziare a vivere. Quando l'ho lasciato, finalmente le acque si sono mosse ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2015)

INTANTO in tanti hanno scritto spesso che separarsi era quasi impossibile per questione di soldi. 

Sia donne che uomini. 

Due nomi a caso, Circe e Danny ma molti altri.

io stessa non ho buttato fuori mio marito perche' non aveva soldi per pagarsi un affitto. 

Oggi piu' che mai in una separazione i soldi contano e molto.  

Ci sono separati che dormono in auto e mangiano alla Caritas.


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> INTANTO in tanti hanno scritto spesso che separarsi era quasi impossibile per questione di soldi.
> 
> Sia donne che uomini.
> 
> ...



Ciao

è vero. Ma molti non ne parlano, come se svalutasse la propria dignità ... E a volte, dietro i motivi di "salvare la famiglia" ecc. si nasconde il fattore economico ... Non è una cosa grave, secondo me. Perché è anche una forma per far stare bene tutti i membri di una famiglia. I soldi, fanno vivere in questa società. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero. Ma molti non ne parlano, come se svalutasse la propria dignità ... E a volte, dietro i motivi di "salvare la famiglia" ecc. si nasconde il fattore economico ... Non è una cosa grave, secondo me. Perché è anche una forma per far stare bene tutti i membri di una famiglia. I soldi, fanno vivere in questa società.
> 
> ...



Infatti. Meglio stare in famiglia, se non ci sono gesti insopportabili,  che mangiare alla Caritas e dormire in auto.

OGGI POI che molti faticano gia' ad arrivare a fine mese da separati che fine farebbero?

Tornare dalla  mamma a 50/60 anni, anche se l'hai, e' terribile, per tutti e due.


----------



## free (11 Febbraio 2015)

anche secondo me
anzi, se gli ex coniugi sono persone ragionevoli,credo che si possa arrivare ad essere separati in casa, almeno temporaneamente
meglio di tracolli economici


----------



## Vipera gentile (11 Febbraio 2015)

Nel periodo di massima crisi del mio rapporto, avevo preso in seria considerazione l'idea di una separazione.

I motivi principali per cui ho soprasseduto sono state le ragazze e l'idea che lui si trovasse in grosse difficoltà economiche. Non mi sembrava giusto, visto che ero io quella che voleva rompere.


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

la crisi sicuramente ha anche la sua influenza. 
Ma quanti - in tutti strati sociali - non rimangano assieme per non perdere ciò che hanno costruito?
Ci sono tante forme di convivenza. Anche la convenienza, certo. Ma anche concetti di famiglia influenzano. 
Giusto? Sbagliato? Credo, che non si possa dire, affinché tra i due sia chiaro del perché rimangono assieme. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Febbraio 2015)

Certo che la cosa diventa complicata quando la separazione diventa un arma di vendetta nei confronti del coniuge "traditore"...Bisogna anche stare un po' coi piedi per terra a volte.Se il traditore guadagna 2.400 euro al mese con un mutuo da pagare,ad esempio, non puoi richiedere un mantenimento di 1.700 più abitare nella casa intestata a lui più  usufruire della macchina....E invece si sentono delle richieste esorbitanti giustificate dal fatto che si è la parte "lesa" e partono delle cause interminabili .La separazione se vista come "punizione" finisce per fare solo del male a entrambi i coniugi.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2015)

Io non parlavo affatto di vendette o richieste esorbitanti, anche perché decide il giudice , e solo in base al reddito.

SE i soldi non ci sono non ci sono, Oggi 2.400  euro equivalgono ad ' un superstipendio.   

Molti  si aggirano sui 1.300  1.500.

Normalmente il giudice stabilisce il 50%  per l'EX  coniuge se non lavora.

SE lavora solo per i figli.  

POI subentrano altri fattori.  Casa, beni personali.   Non e' mai uguale ad un altra una separazione.  

Conta anche la genesorita' dei coniugi.

Se possono essere generosi.  Se vogliono esserlo.


----------



## Eratò (12 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non parlavo affatto di vendette o richieste esorbitanti, anche perché decide il giudice , e solo in base al reddito.
> 
> SE i soldi non ci sono non ci sono, Oggi 2.400  euro equivalgono ad ' un superstipendio.
> 
> ...


Mi riferivo ad alcune separazioni burrascose che ho visto io.Purtroppo ci sono e diventano un campo di battaglia con viavai continui tra avvocati e ricorsi ai giudici.


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad alcune separazioni burrascose che ho visto io.Purtroppo ci sono e diventano un campo di battaglia con viavai continui tra avvocati e ricorsi ai giudici.




Ne abbiamo avuta una in famiglia. Una decina di avvocati prima di arrivare al divorzio.  Eppure   lui pagava di piu' di quanto stabilito dai giudici.  MA LI E' CATTIVERIA.  Pura cattiveria di una ex cognata.  NON innamorata dell'ex marito, solo invidiosa per situazione economica e stile di vita. DELLA NUOVA FAMIGLIA.  

L'unico nipote della prima unione  ha 33 anni e lui, il padre,   spontaneamente,  gli passa ancora mille euro  al mese ma la ex sempre una Jena.  Abbigliamento, auto, benzina,viaggi, tutto per il figlio.   DA SEMPRE. 

E' arrivata anni fa a fermare i clienti di lui in strada e chiedere gli scontrini.   Pazza. Le mancasse qualcosa capirei,  ha tutto.

Poi ci sono casi tristissimi,  un amica con figlio disabile, a cui il marito  ex marito nega un aumento di 200 euro al mese ed ha intestato i beni ai famigliari per non pagare.  LEI non puo' lavorare per gravita' del figlio, non si regge in piedi, 37 anni.


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo avuta una in famiglia. Una decina di avvocati prima di arrivare al divorzio.  Eppure   lui pagava di piu' di quanto stabilito dai giudici.  MA LI E' CATTIVERIA.  Pura cattiveria di una ex cognata.  NON innamorata dell'ex marito, solo invidiosa per situazione economica e stile di vita. DELLA NUOVA FAMIGLIA.
> 
> L'unico nipote della prima unione  ha 33 anni e lui, il padre,   spontaneamente,  gli passa ancora mille euro  al mese ma la ex sempre una Jena.  Abbigliamento, auto, benzina,viaggi, tutto per il figlio.   DA SEMPRE.
> 
> ...


in effetti tutti i miei amici/conoscenti separati sono passati attraverso la fase della guerra economica, tirando davvero fuori il peggio di sé (entrambi, giocoforza). in alcuni casi è stata una fase, in altri no. anche da persone che "non lo farei mai".


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Le conseguenze economiche sono enormi anche quando non ci sono grossi problemi. E' il motivo principale per cui io ed Ally non ci siamo ancora separati e perchè, visto che ora non c'è più nessuna ragione per accellerare i tempi, se ne parlerà solo quando lei riuscirà a vendere la casa al mare. 

Da un lato spero avvenga il prima possibile, dall'altro no. In fondo la bimba è felicissima e vive comunque la sua famiglia. 

Sempre sperando che quando avverrà non ci saranno pretese assurde...........


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Febbraio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Le conseguenze economiche sono enormi anche quando non ci sono grossi problemi. E' il motivo principale per cui io ed Ally non ci siamo ancora separati e perchè, visto che ora non c'è più nessuna ragione per accellerare i tempi, se ne parlerà solo quando lei riuscirà a vendere la casa al mare.
> 
> Da un lato spero avvenga il prima possibile, dall'altro no. In fondo la bimba è felicissima e vive comunque la sua famiglia.
> 
> Sempre sperando che quando avverrà non ci saranno pretese assurde...........


Lo chiedevo perché vedo che le motivazioni per rimanere insieme a chi ha tradito sono le più varie...mai letto di un traditore che rimane per motivi economici...o di un tradito che non molla per lo stesso motivo. Eppure sembra motivo decisivo e ricorrente. .


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo perché vedo che le motivazioni per rimanere insieme a chi ha tradito sono le più varie...mai letto di un traditore che rimane per motivi economici...o di un tradito che non molla per lo stesso motivo. Eppure sembra motivo decisivo e ricorrente. .


Non credo che il tradimento cambi il risultato. Ad esempio noi non rientriamo in nessuna di queste categorie.
 A volte è più semplice e meno preoccupante restare. Il cambiamento spaventa tantissimo.

credo che anche se non lo si dichiari, l'aspetto economico resti sempre il primo motivo.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo perché vedo che le motivazioni per rimanere insieme a chi ha tradito sono le più varie...mai letto di un traditore che rimane per motivi economici...o di un tradito che non molla per lo stesso motivo. Eppure sembra motivo decisivo e ricorrente. .



Sembra che tu viva su Marte.

MAI COME OGGI e' determinante potersi permettere una separazione.

Se mio marito avesse avuto un lavoro lo avrei buttato fuori 5 minuti dopo 'la bomba'.

MOLTI non lo vogliono ammettere ma sono terrorizzati dal dover regredire  economicamente separandosi. 

Parecchi passano da un matrimonio ad una convivenza.  In pochi alla solitudine e se lo fanno hanno quasi sempre gia' una casa e un lavoro, o tornano dai genitori, scelta pessima secondo me.  

Tu se non sbaglio dopo il primo matrimonio  hai subito condiviso casa  con attuale compagna.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sembra che tu viva su Marte.
> 
> MAI COME OGGI e' determinante potersi permettere una separazione.
> 
> ...



Non vivo su Marte, e proprio per questo motivo chiedevo...perchè al di là delle solite, nobilissime motivazioni, ve n'è una che sembra (ed è) decisiva, ma che spesso non viene menzionata.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu se non sbaglio dopo il primo matrimonio  hai subito condiviso casa  con attuale compagna.


No.
3 mesi dai miei genitori e poi un anno e mezzo con un amico.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No.
> 3 mesi dai miei genitori e poi un anno e mezzo con un amico.



Vedi quindi che e' sempre difficile l'autonomia. 

Negli anni 70/80 bastava un lavoro e  ci si poteva permettere di vivere soli.


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2015)

da quel che capisco io
ci sono tre motivi assolutamente
prevalenti:
1- presenza figli relativamente piccoli (sotto i 14 anni)
2- mancanza di indipendenza economica
3- paura di rimanere soli, abitudine, età (40 e oltre)
Allora decidi di 'ricostruire'.
scusate se vi cito.
vedi eratò, ad esempio.
lei aveva l'indipendenza.
e solo con quella, nonostante la 1 e la 3 (lei è
effettivamente sola in un paese straniero con figli
piccolissimi), si è separata.
circe, lei l'indipendenza economica non l'aveva.
costruirsela a 40 anni non è semplice,
Diletta idem.
figuriamoci in una fase dolorosa.
ma la stessa disincantata, solo che lei lo ammette.
che del marito ha perso ogni stima.
Mentre pare che Diletta e Circe recitino una parte.
Brunetta, anche, aveva il suo lavoro e si è separata.
poi ci sono pure le eccezioni,
tipo Tebe.
rimane vero che neppure tutti i tradimenti sono uguali.
ad esempio Apollonia, per chi si ricorda.
lei stessa scriveva di aver riconosciuto subito il proprio
50% di responsabilità.
quota che non c'è affatto in tutti casi.
ma se c'è, ed è ammessa, può aiutare.
(forse il tuo è uno di questi casi)


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> da quel che capisco io
> ci sono tre motivi assolutamente
> prevalenti:
> 1- presenza figli relativamente piccoli (sotto i 14 anni)
> ...



E l'amore? Nessuno che decida di dare un'altra possibilità al proprio rapporto per amore?

Io ho divorziato perchè non amavo più e, dal mio punto di vista, nonostante i proclami di lui, non ero più amata. Avevo figli piccoli e nessuno che mi aiutasse o accogliesse in famiglia per questioni di distanza; mi hanno salvata l'indipendenza economica e la nascita di un nuovo amore, quello per la cui crepa ora sto soffrendo.
Ho cambiato sede di lavoro, casa, città e ho ricominciato a testa bassa la mia vita da capo. Sono stata coraggiosa, ma anche molto fortunata, e il tradimento apre una voragine antica nella quale spesso mi perdo.

Forse ho paura di rimanere sola e non è l'amore, unicamente, che mi muove. Forse, ma non lo so. Se avessi bisogno economicamente di un uomo sarebbe parecchio frustrante ma accetterei di rimanere per il benessere dei figli, senza ombra di dubbio, almeno fino a quando non si profilerebbe una soluzione diversa.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2015)

Annuccia mi pare ha ricostruito bene con suo marito, per amore
un saluto


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> Annuccia mi pare ha ricostruito bene con suo marito, per amore
> un saluto


Buongiorno free. Non so chi sia Annuccia, ma mi conforta sapere che una su mille ce la faccia.


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Buongiorno free. Non so chi sia Annuccia, ma mi conforta sapere che una su mille ce la faccia.



era arrivata qui a causa del tradimento del marito, giovane, bimba piccola


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2015)

anche Ultimo...ha fatto un po' di casino, ma alla fine il loro matrimonio va molto bene, da quello che scrive


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche Ultimo...ha fatto un po' di casino, ma alla fine il loro matrimonio va molto bene, da quello che scrive



Grazie


----------



## Martoriato (22 Febbraio 2015)

Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


----------



## Horny (22 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E l'amore? Nessuno che decida di dare un'altra possibilità al proprio rapporto per amore?
> 
> Io ho divorziato perchè non amavo più e, dal mio punto di vista, nonostante i proclami di lui, non ero più amata. Avevo figli piccoli e nessuno che mi aiutasse o accogliesse in famiglia per questioni di distanza; mi hanno salvata l'indipendenza economica *e la nascita di un nuovo amore*, quello per la cui crepa ora sto soffrendo.
> Ho cambiato sede di lavoro, casa, città e ho ricominciato a testa bassa la mia vita da capo. Sono stata coraggiosa, ma anche molto fortunata, e il tradimento apre una voragine antica nella quale spesso mi perdo.
> ...


dici poco?
le persone che ho
citato erano state tradite MA
non avevano il nuovo amore.
poi che c'entra,
(pure io mi sono separata con un
figlio piccolo...ci ho provato per anni
e ci sono riuscita quando ho amato un altro,
per dirti che sì, lui mi ha messo i bastoni
tra le ruote alla grande, ma è pur vero che 
mi ci è voluta la molla di sentirmi coinvolta
con un'altro, emotivamente. e neppure
era una storia di tradimenti)


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> dici poco?
> le persone che ho
> citato erano state tradite MA
> non avevano il nuovo amore.
> ...



Si, anche per me è stato così.


----------



## Ecate (22 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> da quel che capisco io
> ci sono tre motivi assolutamente
> prevalenti:
> 1- presenza figli relativamente piccoli (sotto i 14 anni)
> ...


Io 
anche io
mi sto separando
indipendenza economica nada
figli piccoli
non amo più 
nonostante i proclami non sono amata
ho il mondo contro


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


maremma maiala.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2015)

*esimia professoressa*

il Maremma Maiala è per la scelta del nick vero? 

#Martoriato non essere timido ed esponi la tua trista vicenda,chè mi sa che sarà succosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il Maremma Maiala è per la scelta del nick vero?
> 
> #Martoriato non essere timido ed esponi la tua trista vicenda,chè mi sa che sarà succosa


la maremma è maiala perchè molto generosa, esimio.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove



Che ti ha fatto la tua ex perchè tu ne parli in modo così astioso?


----------



## drusilla (23 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


Ce l'hai con la ex ma forse dovresti avercela con te stesso che hai sposato un'elementa così


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ce l'hai con la ex ma forse dovresti avercela con te stesso che hai sposato un'elementa così


scusi tanto signora ma... se ho ben capito: questa era la moglie. 
Tradita.
Mollata per l'amante.
Rimasta senza casa.
... questi gli elementi per definire elementa lei?:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusi tanto signora ma... se ho ben capito: questa era la moglie.
> Tradita.
> Mollata per l'amante.
> Rimasta senza casa.
> ... questi gli elementi per definire elementa lei?:singleeye:



Non voglio darlo per scontato, ma viene il sospetto che a lui non vadano giù i 500 euro.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


E te ne vanti pure?
Bah


----------



## drusilla (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusi tanto signora ma... se ho ben capito: questa era la moglie.
> Tradita.
> Mollata per l'amante.
> Rimasta senza casa.
> ... questi gli elementi per definire elementa lei?:singleeye:


Veramente la legge sul divorzio in questo paese è demenziale e viene fuori il peggio delle persone. Se questa qua ha lasciato il lavoro per sembrare nullatenente e spillare soldi al ex mi fa schifèt. Poi anche lui è un elemento non da meno che parla ancora di ripicca (gne gne la mia compagna è incinta gne gne). Infatti la mia idea è che si sono assomigliati e pigliati. Chi metta le corna non dovrebbe interferire in un divorzio.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


Autocritica zero amico...


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


500 al mese? Non ci fa manco la spesa....
.....fortuna per te che non sono la tua ex moglie, solo per la tua spocchia non ti avrei lasciato neanche le mutande...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Veramente la legge sul divorzio in questo paese è demenziale e viene fuori il peggio delle persone. Se questa qua ha lasciato il lavoro per sembrare nullatenente e spillare soldi al ex mi fa schifèt. Poi anche lui è un elemento non da meno che parla ancora di ripicca (gne gne la mia compagna è incinta gne gne). Infatti la mia idea è che si sono assomigliati e pigliati. Chi metta le corna non dovrebbe interferire in un divorzio.


se ha mollato un lavoro, qualsiasi lavoro, per prendere 500 euro al mese, lei ha diritto alla pensione di accompagnamento.


----------



## drusilla (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ha mollato un lavoro, qualsiasi lavoro, per prendere 500 euro al mese, lei ha diritto alla pensione di accompagnamento.


Anche questo è vero....


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) *il paparino le ha comprato casa *e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


è sua figlia
anche tu tra poco sarai padre, pensa un po'!


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> 500 al mese? Non ci fa manco la spesa....
> .....*fortuna per te che non sono la tua ex moglie, solo per la tua spocchia non ti avrei lasciato neanche le mutande...*


Fatto salvo che lui potrebbe essere anche una merda di prima categoria e/o lei potrebbe anche non essere una stinca di santo, ma questi accanimenti nella richiesta di soldi fino anche a pensare di lasciarlo in "mutande" è ancora da più merde.

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Fatto salvo che lui potrebbe essere anche una merda di prima categoria e/o lei potrebbe anche non essere una stinca di santo, ma questi accanimenti nella richiesta di soldi fino anche a pensare di lasciarlo in "mutande" è ancora da più merde.
> 
> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


E' quanto è da merde quando una donna tradisce e chiede pure il mantenimento ? 
La verità (e lo dico da 'tecnico') è che la legislazione italiana sul punto è allucinante.
Per assurdo (ma neanche tanto, visto che è frequente) una donna con figli può alzarsi una mattina, sfanculare il marito suo e chiedere pure il mantenimento. O può anche tradirlo, e il marito ha due strade. O se la tiene (anche se non vorrebbe) o la sfancula (cosa che sarebbe un suo diritto) ma deve anche mantenerla. 'Cornuto e mazziato' si dice dalle mie parti...


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' quanto è da merde quando una donna tradisce e chiede pure il mantenimento ?
> La verità (e lo dico da 'tecnico') è che la legislazione italiana sul punto è allucinante.
> Per assurdo (ma neanche tanto, visto che è frequente) una donna con figli può alzarsi una mattina, sfanculare il marito suo e chiedere pure il mantenimento. O può anche tradirlo, e il marito ha due strade. O se la tiene (anche se non vorrebbe) o la sfancula (cosa che sarebbe un suo diritto) ma deve anche mantenerla. 'Cornuto e mazziato' si dice dalle mie parti...



Perfetto, ci siamo capiti! :up:


----------



## Martoriato (24 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Autocritica zero amico...


Ma di che parli ? Ma stai sereno va....:up:


----------



## Martoriato (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ce l'hai con la ex ma forse dovresti avercela con te stesso che hai sposato un'elementa così


Verissimo,e quanti soldi dallo psicologo ho lasciato per rendermene conto..


----------



## Martoriato (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Veramente la legge sul divorzio in questo paese è demenziale e viene fuori il peggio delle persone. Se questa qua ha lasciato il lavoro per sembrare nullatenente e spillare soldi al ex mi fa schifèt. Poi anche lui è un elemento non da meno che parla ancora di ripicca (gne gne la mia compagna è incinta gne gne). Infatti la mia idea è che si sono assomigliati e pigliati. Chi metta le corna non dovrebbe interferire in un divorzio.


ah ok,non devo interferire,ergo se mi chiede 1000 euro al mese pago e zitto. Poverina,ho da poco saputo altre cose di lei,mi fa molta molta pena infondo...dio mio. Mah...


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma di che parli ? Ma stai sereno va....:up:


lo apriamo un 3d ad hoc per te,che ne dici?


----------



## Martoriato (24 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo apriamo un 3d ad hoc per te,che ne dici?


Come volete. Così ppsso partire dall'inizio


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ok allora scegli un titolo per la tua storia e preparati a raccontarcela.

alle operazioni di spostamento ed apertura 3d penso io


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Fatto salvo che lui potrebbe essere anche una merda di prima categoria e/o lei potrebbe anche non essere una stinca di santo, ma questi accanimenti nella richiesta di soldi fino anche a pensare di lasciarlo in "mutande" è ancora da più merde.
> 
> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Al mio ex marito non gli ho chiesto una lira, anche perché, pur essendo stata pluritradita, non ha mai parlato di me con tale spocchia...non gli ho mai spillato un centesimo. Mi riferivo all'astio di Martoriato, e il mio parlare di mutande era ovviamente un'iperbole.
Grazie per avermi dato della merda, ma il mio ex marito per primo ti darebbe torto.
Saluti


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Al mio ex marito non gli ho chiesto una lira, anche perché, pur essendo stata pluritradita, non ha mai parlato di me con tale spocchia...non gli ho mai spillato un centesimo. Mi riferivo all'astio di Martoriato, e il mio parlare di mutande era ovviamente un'iperbole.
> Grazie per avermi dato della merda, ma il mio ex marito per primo ti darebbe torto.
> Saluti



NON credo proprio pensasse  a te. Homer.  Ma al caso di martoriato.  Che poi per me e' tutto tranne che martoriato.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> ah ok,non devo interferire,ergo se mi chiede 1000 euro al mese pago e zitto. Poverina,ho da poco saputo altre cose di lei,mi fa molta molta pena infondo...dio mio. Mah...


tu quanto avresti voluto darle? niente?


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Al mio ex marito non gli ho chiesto una lira, anche perché, pur essendo stata pluritradita, non ha mai parlato di me con tale spocchia...non gli ho mai spillato un centesimo. Mi riferivo all'astio di Martoriato, e il mio parlare di mutande era ovviamente un'iperbole.
> *Grazie per avermi dato della merda*, ma il mio ex marito per primo ti darebbe torto.
> Saluti


Forse hai letto male, l'epiteto merda era riferito alla moglie di Martoriato. 

Per quanto riguarda la tua personale storia, non ti posso che fare i complmenti, anzi forse avresti dovuto agire diversamente, infatti specificavo, se leggi bene, casi in cui questo lo vedevo impossibile


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> tu quanto avresti voluto darle? niente?


Free, ma quale cazzo di mantenimento se non hanno figli, alza il culone e va a lavorare (la Lei, non te )


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse hai letto male, l'epiteto merda era riferito alla moglie di Martoriato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua personale storia, non ti posso che fare i complmenti, anzi forse avresti dovuto agire diversamente, infatti specificavo, se leggi bene, casi in cui questo lo vedevo impossibile


ho clamorosamente frainteso, chiedo venia


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ho clamorosamente frainteso, chiedo venia


:up::up:


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Free, ma quale cazzo di mantenimento se non hanno figli, alza il culone e va a lavorare (la Lei, non te )


non è così semplice, e lui diceva che le aveva proposto la consensuale, per cui ci sarà stata scritta una cifra immagino, o forse davvero niente, chissà


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma di che parli ? Ma stai sereno va....:up:


La situazione, per come la descrivi, non ti fa granchè onore.
Per come la vedo io dovresti essere capace di accettare quello che altro non è che la conseguenza delle TUE azioni.
E ringrazia di averne abbastanza per non dover dormire in macchina (come è successo ad altri).
Poi, non so, magari la tua ex moglie è una grandissima stronza, ma se invece di tradirla la lasciavi forse te ne uscivi meglio.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

Adesso fucilatemi : ma se un lavoro ce l'hai,una casa ce l'hai,una famiglia che ti sostiene ce l'hai,figli non ci sono,il mantenimento a cosa ti serve?Te ne fotti,lo cancelli e addio.È una perdita di energie per me mettersi in guerra così.


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adesso fucilatemi : ma se un lavoro ce l'hai,una casa ce l'hai,una famiglia che ti sostiene ce l'hai,figli non ci sono,il mantenimento a cosa ti serve?Te ne fotti,lo cancelli e addio.È una perdita di energie per me mettersi in guerra così.


Magari e' un risarcimento 'danni', visto che lui e' incattivo dal doverli tirar fuori a vita?

Difficile capirlo da fuori.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari e' un risarcimento 'danni', visto che lui e' incattivo dal doverli tirar fuori a vita?
> 
> Difficile capirlo da fuori.


Una specie di vendetta forse?Può  essere....se ne vedono tante in questi casi.


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Una specie di vendetta forse?Può  essere....se ne vedono tante in questi casi.


Una mia ex cognata ha fatto di peggio ed i soldi erano un pretesto, lui ne tirava fuori molto di piu' di quelli stabiliti in tribunale,
Neppure era stata tradita.


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adesso fucilatemi : ma se un lavoro ce l'hai,una casa ce l'hai,una famiglia che ti sostiene ce l'hai,figli non ci sono,il mantenimento a cosa ti serve?Te ne fotti,lo cancelli e addio.È una perdita di energie per me mettersi in guerra così.


in linea di massima sono d'accordo con te (e il giochetto di lei di lasciare il lavoro ad hoc certo non le fa onore)....ma anche lui, eccheccacchio, "mo' ti mostro il pancione della donna con cui ti ho cornificato, tiè".......se i due si erano sposati, probabilmente si pigliavano, in fatto di colpi bassi...


----------



## Horny (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adesso fucilatemi : ma se un lavoro ce l'hai,una casa ce l'hai,una famiglia che ti sostiene ce l'hai,figli non ci sono,il mantenimento a cosa ti serve?Te ne fotti,lo cancelli e addio.È una perdita di energie per me mettersi in guerra così.


la penso così anch'io.
però io non do alcuna 
importanza ai beni materiali.
(e probabilmente sbaglio)


----------



## Horny (24 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La situazione, per come la descrivi, non ti fa granchè onore.
> Per come la vedo io *dovresti essere capace di accettare quello che altro non è che la conseguenza delle TUE azioni*.
> E ringrazia di averne abbastanza per non dover dormire in macchina (come è successo ad altri).
> Poi, non so, magari la tua ex moglie è una grandissima stronza, ma se invece di tradirla la lasciavi forse te ne uscivi meglio.


questo di certo.
che si accontenti!
sulla ex moglie, passo.
io mi sono separata con figlio
e non ho chiesto un centesimo,
mai attraversato neppure l'anticamera del cervello.
contava fosse un buon padre e si
trovasse una casa.
per me era il massimo in cui sperare.
i
mi pare un sogno esserci riuscita.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda iniziale : a me quella scema della mia ex sta rimanendo attaccata. Il giudice le ha assegnato 500 euro al mese di mantenimento. Ci ho messo un anno e mezzo a portarla in tribunale con una giudiziale perché non rispondeva alle mie richieste di consensuale. E nota bene che sono stato io a tradirla e il giorno stesso che lei è andata via di casa (mia) il paparino le ha comprato casa e non solo,ha smesso di lavorare apposta per venire a pietire soldi,stupida donna inutile. Il bello che in questo anno e mezzo ha avuto già due relazioni e nonostante tutto chi la vede mi dice che è completamente fuori di testa sebbene a vederla sembra una modella. Bella fuori marcia dentro....e ringraziasse il suo paparino che l'ha pure trasformata in una mignotta da 500 euro al mese...dio mio...:unhappy:
> Voglio vedere appena viene a sapere che aspetto un figlio dalla mia compagna che cavolo mi dice ( si,quella con cui ho tradito lei...:inlove


Per come ti esprimi e la mancanza di rispetto con cui parli della donna che hai sposato sarei propensa a dare ragione a lei su tutta la linea.


----------



## perplesso (25 Febbraio 2015)

scusate questi continui spostamenti,ma credo sia meglio che la storia di Martoriato continui sul suo 3d in Confessionale,senza far degenerare troppo questo 3d


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> scusate questi continui spostamenti,ma credo sia meglio che la storia di Martoriato continui sul suo 3d in Confessionale,senza far degenerare troppo questo 3d


meno male, credevo che invece dell'origano sulla pizza mi avessero messo altre erbette.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' quanto è da merde quando una donna tradisce e chiede pure il mantenimento ?
> La verità (e lo dico da 'tecnico') è che la legislazione italiana sul punto è allucinante.
> Per assurdo (ma neanche tanto, visto che è frequente) una donna con figli può alzarsi una mattina, sfanculare il marito suo e chiedere pure il mantenimento. O può anche tradirlo, e il marito ha due strade. O se la tiene (anche se non vorrebbe) o la sfancula (cosa che sarebbe un suo diritto) ma deve anche mantenerla. 'Cornuto e mazziato' si dice dalle mie parti...



Assolutamente vero.
La legislazione italiana non prevede più la colpa, se non per la questione dell'addebito, che riduce o evita l'assegno di mantenimento, ma che richiede una giudiziale lunga e costosa.
Nella maggior parte dei casi, a una donna con figli va un po' meglio che a un uomo con figli, il che appare una discriminazione sessuale. 
Il mantenimento dovrebbe teoricamente garantire la libertà a un coniuge debole (un tempo le donne che non avevano lavoro) di potersi separare: nella realtà diventa un capestro per i padri che si trovano a dover corrispondere oltre agli alimenti per i figli anche il mantenimento per la moglie, col rischio annesso che la casa venga assegnata ai figli affidati a lei (pur di proprietà di entrambi e quindi con le spese ripartite per mutuo e tasse).
In pratica una donna può tradire, essere scoperta e subire la separazione con limitate conseguenze economiche.
Personalmente questa visione la trovo ormai superata dai mutamenti economici degli ultimi anni.
Con le case di proprietà (un tempo erano quasi tutte in affitto) per esempio è aumentata la condivisione dei beni in una coppia. Non si può pensare di assegnare per esempio la casa a uno solo dei coniugi perché si introduce una discriminante per l'altro che ha contribuito o contribuisce (col mutuo) all'acquisto.
Con gli stipendi attuali è improponibile l'assegno di mantenimento perché impedisce al coniuge che lo eroga insieme agli alimenti di vivere col reddito residuo (vista la necessità di locare o acquistare un'altra casa).
La mancanza di colpa induce a tradire con leggerezza: non tutti sono in grado di sobbarcarsi costi e tempi di una giudiziale per esempio.
In definitiva, meglio oggi optare per la convivenza.
In caso di separazione la legge obbliga solo a corrispondere gli assegni per i figli. Il resto... si divide.
Finché dura e qualcuno non si sveglierà cercando di equipararla a un matrimonio...


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La situazione, per come la descrivi, non ti fa granchè onore.
> Per come la vedo io dovresti essere capace di accettare quello che altro non è che la conseguenza delle TUE azioni.
> E ringrazia di averne abbastanza per non dover dormire in macchina (come è successo ad altri).
> Poi, non so, magari la tua ex moglie è una grandissima stronza, ma se invece di tradirla la lasciavi forse te ne uscivi meglio.


Ecco, al di là di tutto, il matrimonio non è un carcere.
La separazione non è la punizione del tradimento.
Una persona è libera di tradire, di separarsi, di fare quel cazzo che gli pare.
Ciò che non va è che economicamente parlando diventi un problema poter scegliere la libertà.
Una coppia - fatto salvo i diritti dei figli - non dovrebbe dover considerare l'aspetto economico come un ostacolo per non separarsi. E non andare a diventare pasto per avvocati, che sulle pretese di entrambi campano e anche bene.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero.
> La legislazione italiana non prevede più la colpa, se non per la questione dell'addebito, che riduce o evita l'assegno di mantenimento, ma che richiede una giudiziale lunga e costosa.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi, a una donna con figli va un po' meglio che a un uomo con figli, il che appare una discriminazione sessuale.
> Il mantenimento dovrebbe teoricamente garantire la libertà a un coniuge debole (un tempo le donne che non avevano lavoro) di potersi separare: nella realtà diventa un capestro per i padri che si trovano a dover corrispondere oltre agli alimenti per i figli anche il mantenimento per la moglie, col rischio annesso che la casa venga assegnata ai figli affidati a lei (pur di proprietà di entrambi e quindi con le spese ripartite per mutuo e tasse).
> ...


E se la casa è di proprietà del marito, e la coppia ha figli, è il marito a doversene cercare un'altra...assurdo...
D'accordo con te su tutto, anche se nel caso di convivenze, e nel caso in cui ci siano figli, alla madre affidataria può spettare anche la casa dove vive con i figli. E se la casa è in comproprietà, o di proprietà esclusiva del marito, quest'ultimo di fatto la perde.


----------



## Uhlalá (5 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E se la casa è di proprietà del marito, e la coppia ha figli, è il marito a doversene cercare un'altra...assurdo...
> D'accordo con te su tutto, anche se nel caso di convivenze, e nel caso in cui ci siano figli, alla madre affidataria può spettare anche la casa dove vive con i figli. E se la casa è in comproprietà, o di proprietà esclusiva del marito, quest'ultimo di fatto la perde.


Non la perde, Jim. Quando i figli diventano maggiorenni, l'ex moglie deve lasciare la casa.


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non la perde, Jim. Quando i figli diventano maggiorenni, l'ex moglie deve lasciare la casa.


Autonomi....che oggi vuole dire 30/35 anni.


----------



## Uhlalá (5 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Autonomi....che oggi vuole dire 30/35 anni.


No. Per legge, se si è ancora all'università max 26 anni. Poi son cazzi. Indipendentemente dalla reale autonomia.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> No. Per legge, se si è ancora all'università max 26 anni. Poi son cazzi. Indipendentemente dalla reale autonomia.




Beh, con un figlio di 7/8 anni deve essere una bella consolazione sapere che dopo una ventina di anni si riavrà la casa... forse.


----------



## Uhlalá (5 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, con un figlio di 7/8 anni deve essere una bella consolazione sapere che dopo una ventina di anni si riavrà la casa... forse.


Dipende....sicuramente ci sono donne che su questa cosa ci marciano.....ma ci sono anche donne che magari non hanno lavoro perché si sono occupate dei figli perché magari il marito lavorava tanto e fisicamente non poteva aiutare.....E se tutto finisce, non è facile riciclarsi a oltre 40 anni nel mondo del lavoro, quando come curriculum puoi portare solo una vecchia laurea stantia ed esperienza in economia domestica.....ti ci voglio a trovare i soldi per un affitto....


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> No. Per legge, se si è ancora all'università max 26 anni. Poi son cazzi. Indipendentemente dalla reale autonomia.



MIO COGNATO deve passare ancora gli alimenti al figlio ed ha 32 anni.  NON E' un caso unico  Sentiti diversi.

QUEST'ESTATE incontrato un signore che ne ha due di figlie, disoccupate,  sui 30 anni, ed ancora deve mantenerle, separato.

Devono  solo dimostrare di essere  iscritte ai centri per l'impiego. IL NULLA assoluto.


----------



## Uhlalá (5 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MIO COGNATO deve passare ancora gli alimenti al figlio ed ha 32 anni.  NON E' un caso unico  Sentiti diversi.
> 
> QUEST'ESTATE incontrato un signore che ne ha due di figlie, disoccupate,  sui 30 anni, ed ancora deve mantenerle, separato.
> 
> Devono  solo dimostrare di essere  iscritte ai centri per l'impiego. IL NULLA assoluto.


I figli sì, non la casa.anche i genitori non separati continuano a mantenere i figli grandi se è per questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, con un figlio di 7/8 anni deve essere una bella consolazione sapere che dopo una ventina di anni si riavrà la casa... forse.


non deve essere manco bello per un figlio sentirsi come un occupante abusivo della casa che doveva essere della sua famiglia, comunque.
Forse ancora meno bello, direi.


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> I figli sì, non la casa.anche i genitori non separati continuano a mantenere i figli grandi se è per questo



Certo, Ma non puoi buttare fuori i figli da casa, quindi alla fine se non se ne vanno di loro iniziativa, la casa resta sempre alla ex moglie e figli, nel 99% dei casi. La proprieta' e' un altro discorso.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non deve essere manco bello per un figlio sentirsi come un occupante abusivo della casa che doveva essere della sua famiglia, comunque.
> Forse ancora meno bello, direi.



Una delle varie ragioni per cui i comportamenti dei rispettivi genitori dovrebbero essere il più possibile responsabili durante il matrimonio.


----------



## Uhlalá (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non deve essere manco bello per un figlio sentirsi come un occupante abusivo della casa che doveva essere della sua famiglia, comunque.
> Forse ancora meno bello, direi.





danny ha detto:


> Una delle varie ragioni per cui i comportamenti dei rispettivi genitori dovrebbero essere il più possibile responsabili durante il matrimonio.


Quoto tutti e due


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non la perde, Jim. Quando i figli diventano maggiorenni, l'ex moglie deve lasciare la casa.


Dicevo che 'di fatto' la perde.
Perchè se ha figli piccoli che fa ? Aspetta di rientrarne in possesso dopo 20 anni ? 
Due anni fa ho assistito una signora il cui ex marito chiedeva insistentemente che la casa coniugale (cointestata, ma pagata dalla sola signora fino all'ultimo centesimo) fosse venduta ; figlie più che maggiorenni, lavori precari. 
Il Giudice ha respinto la richiesta di vendita.


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dicevo che 'di fatto' la perde.
> Perchè se ha figli piccoli che fa ? Aspetta di rientrarne in possesso dopo 20 anni ?
> Due anni fa ho assistito una signora il cui ex marito chiedeva insistentemente che la casa coniugale (cointestata, ma pagata dalla sola signora fino all'ultimo centesimo) fosse venduta ; figlie più che maggiorenni, lavori precari.
> Il Giudice ha respinto la richiesta di vendita.



NON posso dare torto a quel giudice, se l'aveva pagata tutta la signora e dimostrato pure, giusto ci abiti a vita.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2015)

Il problema più che altro consiste  nel fatto che, terminato il matrimonio, il mantenimento della moglie (o in casi sporadici, del marito) diventa assistenza a vita.
Posso ritenere accettabile un periodo di due anni in cui il coniuge più debole venga aiutato dall'altro a far fronte alla separazione, ma dopo tale termine ogni individuo dovrebbe essere in grado di badare a se stesso.
Si dovrebbe anche supporre che entrambi i coniugi, in questo frattempo, possano anche aver iniziato altre relazioni o convivenza, che potrebbero anche influenzare il loro tenore di vita.
Per quanto riguarda i figli, mi infastidisce il concetto che emerge di fondo, ovvero che l'affidamento dei figli sia un onere, per cui chi non ce l'ha deve contribuire dal punto di vista economico.
L'affido dei figli è piuttosto un privilegio: un padre privato della convivenza con i figli se ad essi è normalmente legato, soffre per tale situazione, e tale sofferenza non è bilanciata dal diritto a decidere per loro nella condivisione attualmente promosso, e dalle visite periodiche ma limitate per legge. Purtroppo questo è l'aspetto più controverso, ma che mette alla luce la disparità enorme che sorge in tantissime separazioni, che non è solo economica, ma anche affettiva. Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di limitare a un massimo di due anni il mantenimento del coniuge, nello stabilire l'esatta divisione dei beni in possesso di entrambi con l'obbligo di alienazione degli immobili posseduti (o all'acquisto della parte dell'altro coniuge), nella condivisione dei figli anche  dal punto di vista della convivenza, per periodi alternati secondo disposizione di legge, salvo un accordo diverso da parte di entrambi i genitori.


----------



## Uhlalá (6 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema più che altro consiste  nel fatto che, terminato il matrimonio, il mantenimento della moglie (o in casi sporadici, del marito) diventa assistenza a vita.
> Posso ritenere accettabile un periodo di due anni in cui il coniuge più debole venga aiutato dall'altro a far fronte alla separazione, ma dopo tale termine ogni individuo dovrebbe essere in grado di badare a se stesso.
> Si dovrebbe anche supporre che entrambi i coniugi, in questo frattempo, possano anche aver iniziato altre relazioni o convivenza, che potrebbero anche influenzare il loro tenore di vita.
> Per quanto riguarda i figli, mi infastidisce il concetto che emerge di fondo, ovvero che l'affidamento dei figli sia un onere, per cui chi non ce l'ha deve contribuire dal punto di vista economico.
> L'affido dei figli è piuttosto un privilegio: un padre privato della convivenza con i figli se ad essi è normalmente legato, soffre per tale situazione, e tale sofferenza non è bilanciata dal diritto a decidere per loro nella condivisione attualmente promosso, e dalle visite periodiche ma limitate per legge. Purtroppo questo è l'aspetto più controverso, ma che mette alla luce la disparità enorme che sorge in tantissime separazioni, che non è solo economica, ma anche affettiva. Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di limitare a un massimo di due anni il mantenimento del coniuge, nello stabilire l'esatta divisione dei beni in possesso di entrambi con l'obbligo di alienazione degli immobili posseduti (o all'acquisto della parte dell'altro coniuge), nella condivisione dei figli anche  dal punto di vista della convivenza, per periodi alternati secondo disposizione di legge, salvo un accordo diverso da parte di entrambi i genitori.


Per quanto riguarda la bimba, io e il mio ex ci siamo regolati in sua funzione, senza badare ai giorni precisi stabiliti dal giudice. L'affidamento è congiunto, la bimba vive tanto con me quanto con il padre, e spesso capita di passare intere giornate tutti e tre insieme proprio perché lei è piccola. Quanto al mantenimento, provvediamo entrambi, anche se lui in maniera maggiore....ma non ti nego che se io non avessi avuto un po' di soldi da parte, non so quanto riuscirei a campare. Non ho genitori nè nuovo compagno. Ho iniziato a lavorare praticamente adesso, non sono propriamente giovanissima e alla mia età è difficile avere un'adeguata crescita professionale.....ogni caso va valutato a sè, non si può generalizzare.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema più che altro consiste  nel fatto che, terminato il matrimonio, il mantenimento della moglie (o in casi sporadici, del marito) diventa assistenza a vita.
> Posso ritenere accettabile un periodo di due anni in cui il coniuge più debole venga aiutato dall'altro a far fronte alla separazione, ma dopo tale termine ogni individuo dovrebbe essere in grado di badare a se stesso.
> Si dovrebbe anche supporre che entrambi i coniugi, in questo frattempo, possano anche aver iniziato altre relazioni o convivenza, che potrebbero anche influenzare il loro tenore di vita.
> Per quanto riguarda i figli, mi infastidisce il concetto che emerge di fondo, ovvero che l'affidamento dei figli sia un onere, per cui chi non ce l'ha deve contribuire dal punto di vista economico.
> L'affido dei figli è piuttosto un privilegio: un padre privato della convivenza con i figli se ad essi è normalmente legato, soffre per tale situazione, e tale sofferenza non è bilanciata dal diritto a decidere per loro nella condivisione attualmente promosso, e dalle visite periodiche ma limitate per legge. Purtroppo questo è l'aspetto più controverso, ma che mette alla luce la disparità enorme che sorge in tantissime separazioni, che non è solo economica, ma anche affettiva. Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di limitare a un massimo di due anni il mantenimento del coniuge, nello stabilire l'esatta divisione dei beni in possesso di entrambi con l'obbligo di alienazione degli immobili posseduti (o all'acquisto della parte dell'altro coniuge), nella condivisione dei figli anche  dal punto di vista della convivenza, per periodi alternati secondo disposizione di legge, salvo un accordo diverso da parte di entrambi i genitori.


premesso che so e conosco anche io casi di streghe sanguisughe,

continuate a pensare a una legislazione per gran parte superata.
ormai i mantenimenti in fase di separazione prima e divorzio poi sono una piccola frazione del totale, e ce ne sono di limitate temporalmente.
l'affido è in massima parte condiviso, il giudice decide gli orari solo se i è tanto cretini (come noi) da fare una giudiziale altrimenti ci si mette d'accordo, e il padre può tranquillamente vedere i figli quanto gli pare, anche metà tempo o piü tempo -un mio amico per esempio-

la casa a qualcuno deve andare. Ovvero va ai figli ma intanto qualcuno ci deve abitate. Nel mio caso, la casa l'ho comprata io e ci abita il mio ex.

se vi rode, intestate la casa ai figli.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema più che altro consiste  nel fatto che, terminato il matrimonio, il mantenimento della moglie (o in casi sporadici, del marito) diventa assistenza a vita.
> Posso ritenere accettabile un periodo di due anni in cui il coniuge più debole venga aiutato dall'altro a far fronte alla separazione, ma dopo tale termine ogni individuo dovrebbe essere in grado di badare a se stesso.
> Si dovrebbe anche supporre che entrambi i coniugi, in questo frattempo, possano anche aver iniziato altre relazioni o convivenza, che potrebbero anche influenzare il loro tenore di vita.
> Per quanto riguarda i figli, mi infastidisce il concetto che emerge di fondo, ovvero che l'affidamento dei figli sia un onere, per cui chi non ce l'ha deve contribuire dal punto di vista economico.
> L'affido dei figli è piuttosto un privilegio: un padre privato della convivenza con i figli se ad essi è normalmente legato, soffre per tale situazione, e tale sofferenza non è bilanciata dal diritto a decidere per loro nella condivisione attualmente promosso, e dalle visite periodiche ma limitate per legge. Purtroppo questo è l'aspetto più controverso, ma che mette alla luce la disparità enorme che sorge in tantissime separazioni, che non è solo economica, ma anche affettiva. Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di limitare a un massimo di due anni il mantenimento del coniuge, nello stabilire l'esatta divisione dei beni in possesso di entrambi con l'obbligo di alienazione degli immobili posseduti (o all'acquisto della parte dell'altro coniuge), nella condivisione dei figli anche  dal punto di vista della convivenza, per periodi alternati secondo disposizione di legge, salvo un accordo diverso da parte di entrambi i genitori.


sai una cosa?
a me è "andata male" e vivo una separazione con accordi che trovo ingiusti, che fanno soffrire me e anche mia figlia.

ma non è stato a causa della legislazione. E nemmeno è stata (tutta) responsabilità di avvocati e giudici.

il punto è che sono stata debole e ho lasciato spazio di manovra al mio ex in spazi che altri avrebbero recintato e protetto una volta e per sempre con un solo sguardo.

se ti senti debole nei rapporti con tua moglie. sei nei guai. Perchè allora SEI debole. E lascerai che accadano cose ingiuste, se lei cosí vorrà.

oggi sono ortimista vè


----------



## Uhlalá (6 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> premesso che so e conosco anche io casi di streghe sanguisughe,
> 
> continuate a pensare a una legislazione per gran parte superata.
> ormai i mantenimenti in fase di separazione prima e divorzio poi sono una piccola frazione del totale, e ce ne sono di limitate temporalmente.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sai una cosa?
> a me è "andata male" e vivo una separazione con accordi che trovo ingiusti, che fanno soffrire me e anche mia figlia.
> 
> ma non è stato a causa della legislazione. E nemmeno è stata (tutta) responsabilità di avvocati e giudici.
> ...


Quoto
Quando ci si sposa o si decide di convivere si fanno due conti per vedere se ce lo si può permettere.
Chi ha redditi alti che gli permettevano di vivere da single senza problemi magari non fa neppure i due conti.
I figli costano e impoveriscono.
Va da sé che in seguito a una separazione mantenere due case è più oneroso di una.
Neppure questa evidenza trattiene dal tradire o dall'impegnarsi per comporre le divergenze e allora?
Hai voluto la bicicletta? Pedala!
E purtroppo pedala anche chi la bicicletta non l'ha voluta.
Alternative non ci sono.
Non si faranno più vacanze? Si vive lo stesso. I figli non potranno più seguire corsi extrascolatici? Cresceranno bene lo stesso, andranno più spesso ai giardini o avranno tempo per leggere o annoiarsi.
Ne soffriranno? Certo. Impareranno anche che le azioni hanno delle conseguenze.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sai una cosa?
> a me è "andata male" e vivo una separazione con accordi che trovo ingiusti, che fanno soffrire me e anche mia figlia.
> 
> ma non è stato a causa della legislazione. E nemmeno è stata (tutta) responsabilità di avvocati e giudici.
> ...


Non ha senso che l'esito di una separazione dipenda solo dalla forza di  chi la intraprende o la subisce. È come dire: largo agli stronzi o a chi ha più soldi per pagare il miglior avvocato.  Non ha senso soprattutto in presenza di figli  che non dovrebbero subire anni di contese legali da parte dei loro genitori. La legge dovrebbe tutelare la proprietà  e non lo fa, assegnando la casa a uno dei coniugi secondo volontà del giudice. Dovrebbe garantire ad entrambi soprattutto di rifarsi una vita velocemente e senza anni di contese giudiziarie. Questo accade in altri stati. Non da noi. Parlo da figlio di separati.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2015)

Il fatto è che la forza in una separazione è data solo dai soldi che hai per pagare il miglior avvocato. E nel proseguire in assenza di accordi con giudiziali lunghe e costose. E a mio parere deprimenti in presenza di figli.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che la forza in una separazione è data solo dai soldi che hai per pagare il miglior avvocato. E nel proseguire in assenza di accordi con giudiziali lunghe e costose. E a mio parere deprimenti in presenza di figli.



No, credimi.
in primo luogo è deciso dalla "forza" e dalla volontà, dal senso di giustizia o dalla mancanza di scrupoli dei coniugi.
l'avvocato del mio ex non ha fatto nulla che il mio ex non abbia voluto. Il mio avvocato non ha fatto nulla che io non abbia voluto.
io e il mio ex abbiamo voluto cose diverse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, credimi.
> in primo luogo è deciso dalla "forza" e dalla volontà, dal senso di giustizia o *dalla mancanza di scrupoli dei coniugi*.
> l'avvocato del mio ex non ha fatto nulla che il mio ex non abbia voluto. Il mio avvocato non ha fatto nulla che io non abbia voluto.
> io e il mio ex abbiamo voluto cose diverse.


per quello che ho visto io, soprattutto dal neretto. Ho visto realtà che evidentemente sono state ribaltate davanti al giudice: basta avere dei testimoni da portare e dall'altra parte uno/a che non si aspetta la carognata.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per quello che ho visto io, soprattutto dal neretto. Ho visto realtà che evidentemente sono state ribaltate davanti al giudice: basta avere dei testimoni da portare e dall'altra parte uno/a che non si aspetta la carognata.


Che non si aspetta la carognata, che si ostina ad agire come se l'altro fosse civile, che tituba e aspetta e propone e non si difende come dovrebbe e alla fine davanti al muro di granito dell'altro si sente già sconfitto e cede...


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2015)

Mah... a me sembra che nella stragrande maggiornza dei casi chi ci rimette nella separazione è sempre l'uomo,... 







ora linciatemi :carneval:


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mah... a me sembra che nella stragrande maggiornza dei casi chi ci rimette nella separazione è sempre l'uomo,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ciao

non direi proprio. In più, dipende cosa s'intende. 
A livello finanziario può essere. Ma alla fine, tiene in piedi un progetto che anche lui in passato ha voluto.
 A livello di libertà non direi proprio, se ci sono dei figli ... chi rimane con i figli, è molto legato e limitato. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non direi proprio. In più, dipende cosa s'intende.
> A livello finanziario può essere. Ma alla fine, tiene in piedi un progetto che anche lui in passato ha voluto.
> ...


Si parla di conseguenze economiche nel thread. No?


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si parla di conseguenze economiche nel thread. No?



Ciao

se puoi rifarti una vita più facilmente con una nuova compagna, ciò ha anche influenza sull'aspetto economico. Possibilità, che chi tiene i figli, non è così facile da realizzare ... e l'essere legati, significa anche non essere flessibili, punto importante nel mondo del lavoro ... alla fine, chi realmente è fregato, è chi tiene i figli. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si parla di conseguenze economiche nel thread. No?


Credo di si
Per cui quoto
Solo il fatto che debba lasciare hna casa e trovarsele un'altra è penalizzante soprattutto quando la scelta di andarsene non è sua


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo di si
> Per cui quoto
> Solo il fatto che debba lasciare hna casa e trovarsele un'altra è penalizzante soprattutto quando la scelta di andarsene non è sua


Esattamente


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo di si
> Per cui quoto
> Solo il fatto che debba lasciare hna casa e trovarsele un'altra è penalizzante soprattutto quando la scelta di andarsene non è sua



Ciao

sono rientrata per prendere casa nostra, perché lui lavorando così tanto e dovendo dormire spesso fuori, il tutto stava andando a malora. Oltre al fatto, che era troppo grande per lui da solo. 
Certo, lui ha dovuto trovare un'altra abitazione. Certo, ho voluto io la separazione. È anche vero, che lui ammette tranquillamente che, se dovesse lui avere nostra figlia, dovrebbe ridimensionare il guadagno lavorativo di ben un terzo, perché questo lavoro non lo potrebbe più seguire. Infatti, io sono legata e non posso riprendere al pieno il mio lavoro ... chi rimette realmente?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono rientrata per prendere casa nostra, perché lui lavorando così tanto e dovendo dormire spesso fuori, il tutto stava andando a malora. Oltre al fatto, che era troppo grande per lui da solo.
> Certo, lui ha dovuto trovare un'altra abitazione. Certo, ho voluto io la separazione. È anche vero, che lui ammette tranquillamente che, se dovesse lui avere nostra figlia, dovrebbe ridimensionare il guadagno lavorativo di ben un terzo, perché questo lavoro non lo potrebbe più seguire. Infatti, io sono legata e non posso riprendere al pieno il mio lavoro ... chi rimette realmente?
> ...


Sienne ci sono sicuramente casi e cadi e il tuo sará diverso.
Se mi separassi io mio marito dovrebbe lasciare la sua casa, cercarne una in affitto (isoldi per un nuovo acquisto non ci sono) e quindi per lui un uscita che in questo momento non ha e passarmi soldi per i soldi. Suppongo che non arriverebbe a fine mese.
Non capisco cosa c'entri una nuova storia e la difficoltà per chi ha figli. Forse perché sarebbe il mio ultimo pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Un tempo la legislazione era totalmente dalla parte maschile, credo che non sia necessario ricordare che il tradimento dell'uomo era considerato fisiologico mentre quello femminile era punito con il carcere e la perdita dei figli, quando si è rivisto il tutto si è equiparato il tradimento maschile e femminile. Era rimasta nella prassi la separazione per colpa che aveva il solo scopo di non dare il mantenimento alle mogli traditrici, quando ancora la maggior parte delle mogli non aveva un lavoro fuori casa.
Superato dal costume anche questo aspetto si è passati alla separazione con addebito che non porta benefici a nessuno.
Chi cerca di tutelare la legge sono i minori che, tradizionalmente, hanno un rapporto più stretto con la madre.
Sono stati davvero pochi i padri che nel passato si sono occupati parimenti dei figli e che sarebbero stati disposti a condizionare la propria vita di relazione alla presenza dei figli.
Ora le cose stanno cambiando e cambierà anche la prassi legislativa.
Chi viene tradito soffre particolarmente di Dover ridurre il tenore di vita ma è certo che chi non si fa carico dei figli avrà minori difficoltà a trovare un partner con cui potrà anche condividere le spese.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sienne ci sono sicuramente casi e cadi e il tuo sará diverso.
> Se mi separassi io mio marito dovrebbe lasciare la sua casa, cercarne una in affitto (isoldi per un nuovo acquisto non ci sono) e quindi per lui un uscita che in questo momento non ha e passarmi soldi per i soldi. Suppongo che non arriverebbe a fine mese.
> Non capisco cosa c'entri una nuova storia e la difficoltà per chi ha figli. Forse perché sarebbe il mio ultimo pensiero.



Ciao

quando ci si separa, uno dei due esce di casa. Solo a livello economico, conviene chi è solo senza figli.  Credo sia chiaro il perché. Chi è solo, ha più facilità di rifarsi una nuova vita di coppia (due entrate, se lei lavora, se no, è proprio scemo a voler mantenere due ... le spese si dividono, e rimane di più a fine mese) e inoltre è più flessibile per il mondo lavorativo. Cosa, che chi rimane con i figli non ha ... come tutto il resto. Gira e rigira, rimettono entrambi, con la differenza che chi mantiene i figli, rimane ben fregata nel mondo del lavoro ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando ci si separa, uno dei due esce di casa. Solo a livello economico, conviene chi è solo senza figli.  Credo sia chiaro il perché. Chi è solo, ha più facilità di rifarsi una nuova vita di coppia (due entrate, se lei lavora, se no, è proprio scemo a voler mantenere due ... le spese si dividono, e rimane di più a fine mese) e inoltre è più flessibile per il mondo lavorativo. Cosa, che chi rimane con i figli non ha ... come tutto il resto. Gira e rigira, rimettono entrambi, con la differenza che chi mantiene i figli, rimane ben fregata nel mondo del lavoro ...
> 
> ...


E se uno una relazione non la vuole?
Deve trovarsela per risollevarsi economicamente? Non ti seguo in questo discorso.
Sembra che uno che si separi debba necessariamente desiderare una nuova convivenzaz


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se uno una relazione non la vuole?
> Deve trovarsela per risollevarsi economicamente? Non ti seguo in questo discorso.
> Sembra che uno che si separi debba necessariamente desiderare una nuova convivenzaz


Quoto


----------



## sienne (9 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se uno una relazione non la vuole?
> Deve trovarsela per risollevarsi economicamente? Non ti seguo in questo discorso.
> Sembra che uno che si separi debba necessariamente desiderare una nuova convivenzaz



Ciao

Certo che no. Ma un insieme di cose, facilita il proseguire per chi sta solo. E accade spesso che poi si inizia una nuova relazione. Comunque, rimane, che sgancia chi ha di più per sostenere la parte più debole, di norma. Rimane, che chi si è sacrificato a livello lavorativo (cosa, che accade pure spesso) per la famiglia, poi ci rimette un bel po'. E rimane pure, che una separazione è di per sé un impoverimento, in quasi tutti i casi. La questione della Casa, la capisco fino ad un certo punto. Che è più una questione emotiva che economica. Cosa conviene in realtà? Che rimane la persona singola e l'altra parte con prole cerca un appartamento o il contrario? Il calcolo è molto facile. Si dimezzano proprio le uscite. E se rode, come dice Nausicaa, la si attesta ai figli. 
L'assurdo è solo, quando non c'è prole, di norma. 


sienne


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Certo che no. Ma un insieme di cose, facilita il proseguire per chi sta solo. E accade spesso che poi si inizia una nuova relazione. Comunque, rimane, che sgancia chi ha di più per sostenere la parte più debole, di norma. Rimane, che chi si è sacrificato a livello lavorativo (cosa, che accade pure spesso) per la famiglia, poi ci rimette un bel po'. E rimane pure, che una separazione è di per sé un impoverimento, in quasi tutti i casi. La questione della Casa, la capisco fino ad un certo punto. Che è più una questione emotiva che economica. Cosa conviene in realtà? Che rimane la persona singola e l'altra parte con prole cerca un appartamento o il contrario? Il calcolo è molto facile. Si dimezzano proprio le uscite. E se rode, come dice Nausicaa, la si attesta ai figli.
> L'assurdo è solo, quando non c'è prole, di norma.
> ...



Mah.
I figli... il ragionamento dei figli come peso non lo comprendo.
Io soffrirei moltissimo a separarmi da mia figlia, per esempio. E chi se ne frega se qualche persona valuta ancora una limitazione una eventuale relazione con un partner già genitore.
E' una persona limitata per principio. 
Da evitare, a mio parere.
Anche separati si è e si rimane genitori, ed è indubbio che convivere con i figli sia un privilegio, da questo punto di vista. Si convive con i figli... si gode della loro compagnia sempre...
Altrimenti... che si fanno a fare i figli? Per lasciarli ad altri? Per vederli ad orari prestabiliti?
La casa... è un acquisto importante, dato che oggi occorrono decenni di mutuo per conseguirla.
I miei divorziarono stando in affitto: non fu certo un problema all'epoca trovarne un'altra, per di più in un'epoca in cui un affitto era un quarto di uno stipendio medio da impiegati.
Ma oggi... con i prezzi attuali... godere da soli di una casa acquistata in due è un privilegio.
Mia madre è l'unica a essersi rifatta una famiglia, con un altro figlio.
Mio padre no: non ha mai più convissuto.
E stiamo parlando di separazioni degli anni 70... se c'è riuscita lei lavorando all'epoca... non credo sia più difficile per una donna di oggi.
Allora... perché un mantenimento a vita?
Che senso ha oggi?
Con una giudiziale tutte queste cose si ottengono facilmente: si può avere un amante, lasciare il marito, prendersi i figli, mantenimento a vita e alimenti.
Ieri in TV Katia Ricciarelli ha commentato la cosa "E fanno bene le donne a lasciare in mutande i mariti.... anzi... gliele devono togliere". Lei infatti si becca (perché?) da Baudo 12.000 euro al mese.... 
E giù l'applauso in sala...
Un esempio per tutte le donne. Un gran bell'esempio per questa parità che nessuno, uomo o donna, sembra volere.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2015)

Ma facciamo tranquillamente i conti...
10.000 euro una giudiziale con addebito. Bisogna averli. 
1000 euro una consensuale.
3/4000 una giudiziale... dipende dalle udienze.
Poi 5/600 euro tra alimenti e mantenimento, se c'è il mutuo sulla casa continui a pagarlo, aggiungi 600 euro di affitto di un'altra casa, un 300 euro di bollette, riscaldamento, telefono.... arrivi facilmente a 1500 euro totali che escono...
Col resto dello stipendio ci devi mangiare... se rimane un resto
Facile in queste condizioni economiche trovarsi un altro partner...?
Più facile magari tornare a 50 anni a vivere dalla mamma...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma facciamo tranquillamente i conti...
> 10.000 euro una giudiziale con addebito. Bisogna averli.
> 1000 euro una consensuale.
> 3/4000 una giudiziale... dipende dalle udienze.
> ...


Per la consensuale basta molto meno
Mi dicono che puoi compilare un modulo e la spesa è sui 40 euro
Sul resto, già sai e quoto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> I figli... il ragionamento dei figli come peso non lo comprendo.
> Io soffrirei moltissimo a separarmi da mia figlia, per esempio. E chi se ne frega se qualche persona valuta ancora una limitazione una eventuale relazione con un partner già genitore.
> E' una persona limitata per principio.
> ...



Sei sicuro che abbia detto così?
Io ho capito il contrario
Parlavano della Bernardine De Pace che ha deciso di difendere gli uomini e non più le donne e lei le dava ragione
Ma ammetto che mi ero appena svegliata e potrei aver frainteso


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che abbia detto così?
> Io ho capito il contrario
> Parlavano della Bernardine De Pace che ha deciso di difendere gli uomini e non più le donne e lei le dava ragione
> Ma ammetto che mi ero appena svegliata e potrei aver frainteso



Sì, l'argomento era quello... il commento della Ricciarelli è arrivato alla fine.
Ho trovato sia la domanda che la risposta di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma facciamo tranquillamente i conti...
> 10.000 euro una giudiziale con addebito. Bisogna averli.
> 1000 euro una consensuale.
> 3/4000 una giudiziale... dipende dalle udienze.
> ...



quoto


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che abbia detto così?
> Io ho capito il contrario
> Parlavano della Bernardine De Pace che ha deciso di difendere gli uomini e non più le donne e lei le dava ragione
> Ma ammetto che mi ero appena svegliata e potrei aver frainteso



L'ha detto ma io l'ho presa come una battuta scherzosa e non ricordo l'applauso.  

Il perche' prenda 12.000,00 euro al mese non lo so sempre sia vero.

Lei ha sperperato una fortuna al gioco, uno dei motivi di litigi con l'ex marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mah... a me sembra che nella stragrande maggiornza dei casi chi ci rimette nella separazione è sempre l'uomo,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai perchè? perchè si lamentano.
Magari adesso me lo tiro io addosso il linciaggio, ma è così.
Le donne hanno maggiormente il senso dell'economia e sono maggiormente attrezzate per mandare avanti una casa, e non parlo di pulizie, parlo di far tornare i conti.
Alle donne restano i figli e quindi non si aspettano di poter tornare alla vita da giovincelle, ballare e a cena fuori e mi godo la vita che mi sono sempre sacrificata.
Spesso gli uomini si separano e vorrebbero avere l'intero stipendio per far baldoria.
Mica tutti, eh?
Ma i discorsi che sento al caffè... venerdì:
... perchè la madre di mio figlio questo mese vuole metà dei soldi del dentista, ah lo so io che bisogna portarlo dal dentista, ma lei va da quello che costa di più tanto qua c'è Pantalone che paga...
(naturalmente poi si scopre che il dentista è sempre lo stesso da prima della separazione ma allora andava bene, adesso invece appare più indicato un maniscalco)
...e poi il mese scorso le scarpe, che lei dice che bisogna che le cambi perchè quelle che ha si sono tutte rovinate con la neve ma non lo spiega mica a suo figlio che quando c'è la neve bisogna cercare di non rovinare le scarpe...
(quando c'è la neve, bimbo, comincia a sbattere su e giù forte forte le braccine, datti una bella spinta e vola, vola!)
... e così via.
Pure la rata del calcio non andava bene: secondo te dei due chi ha voluto che il bambino andasse a calcio?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me esistono persone mediocri rancorose e grette indipendentemente dal sesso. La legge dovrebbe avere come unico scopo quella di tutelare il soggetto più debole - figli a parte si intende - fornendogli strumenti adeguati per confrontarsi con chi è più forte economicamente o solo più stronzo. Per questo dovrebbe essere scevra da pregiudizi di carattere sessuale e concedere pari diritti e doveri: mantenimento max due anni. Condivisione dei figli anche come residenza salvo accordi contrari. Divisione al 50% di tutto il patrimonio. Chiaro netto senza possibilità di interpretazione. Meno soldi agli avvocati meno tempo perso in cause lunghe. Più serenità davanti ai figli. E più possibilità per tutti di rifarsi una vita. Così com'è la separazione ha un carattere punitivo e al contempo para assistenziale. Andrebbe riformata.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> se vi rode, intestate la casa ai figli.


Certo, ma nella sostanza non cambia nulla.
Anche intestandola ai figli quella casa qualcuno l'ha pagata, e magari uno di quei 'qualcuno' quella casa non se la godrà più (e vai a vedere che è stato pure tradito).
Non cambia nulla, sia se la si intesta ai figli, sia se gliela si lascerà in eredità...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Con una giudiziale tutte queste cose si ottengono facilmente: si può avere un amante, lasciare il marito, prendersi i figli, mantenimento a vita e alimenti.


Quoto in pieno, anche se nel caso in cui una donna abbia tradito e la conseguenza sia la separazione, il marito può ben chiedere l'addebito per colpa, e la donna, di conseguenza, perderà il diritto all'assegno di mantenimento (per sè). Tutto il resto, che è già PARECCHIO, rimane quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai perchè? perchè si lamentano.
> Magari adesso me lo tiro io addosso il linciaggio, ma è così.
> Le donne hanno maggiormente il senso dell'economia e sono maggiormente attrezzate per mandare avanti una casa, e non parlo di pulizie, parlo di far tornare i conti.
> Alle donne restano i figli e quindi non si aspettano di poter tornare alla vita da giovincelle, ballare e a cena fuori e mi godo la vita che mi sono sempre sacrificata.
> ...


a) se la stessa donna che è tanto brava a far economia e a far quadrare i conti è quella che ha permesso che il matrimonio naufragasse il tuo ragionamento fa cilecca ;
b) conosco donne MOLTO più spendaccione dei relativi compagni/mariti.
c) se hai divorziato a 45/50 anni, e sei uomo, la vita da giovincello è un privilegio per pochi. La maggior parte devono pensare a mettere insieme pranzo e cena.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la consensuale basta molto meno
> Mi dicono che puoi compilare un modulo e la spesa è sui 40 euro
> Sul resto, già sai e quoto


Dipende da dove vivi, e comunque è RARISSIMO che due coniugi che si separano non ricorrano ad un legale anche in caso di consensuale.


----------



## disincantata (9 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dipende da dove vivi, e comunque è RARISSIMO che due coniugi che si separano non ricorrano ad un legale anche in caso di consensuale.


Perche' non fa comodo agli avvocati che si sappia che si puo' fare facilmente. Ovviamente se si e' d'accordo e senza figli minori.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dipende da dove vivi, e comunque è RARISSIMO che due coniugi che si separano non ricorrano ad un legale anche in caso di consensuale.


Si lo so che dipende da dove si vive. A Milano si può e diverse coppie che conosco ne hanno aprofittato


----------



## Uhlalá (9 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono rientrata per prendere casa nostra, perché lui lavorando così tanto e dovendo dormire spesso fuori, il tutto stava andando a malora. Oltre al fatto, che era troppo grande per lui da solo.
> Certo, lui ha dovuto trovare un'altra abitazione. Certo, ho voluto io la separazione. È anche vero, che lui ammette tranquillamente che, se dovesse lui avere nostra figlia, dovrebbe ridimensionare il guadagno lavorativo di ben un terzo, perché questo lavoro non lo potrebbe più seguire. Infatti, io sono legata e non posso riprendere al pieno il mio lavoro ... chi rimette realmente?
> ...


Identica situazione alla tua.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, ma nella sostanza non cambia nulla.
> Anche intestandola ai figli quella casa qualcuno l'ha pagata, e magari uno di quei 'qualcuno' quella casa non se la godrà più (e vai a vedere che è stato pure tradito).
> Non cambia nulla, sia se la si intesta ai figli, sia se gliela si lascerà in eredità...



Il "qualcuno" sono io (ma non sono stata tradita).
Casa comprata da me -dalla mia famiglia- e io non la godrò più.
Sapere che è di mia figlia, sì, mi cambia le cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> a) se la stessa donna che è tanto brava a far economia e a far quadrare i conti è quella che ha permesso che il matrimonio naufragasse il tuo ragionamento fa cilecca ;
> b) conosco donne MOLTO più spendaccione dei relativi compagni/mariti.
> c) se hai divorziato a 45/50 anni, e sei uomo, la vita da giovincello è un privilegio per pochi. La maggior parte devono pensare a mettere insieme pranzo e cena.


Jim, se vuoi ci mettiamo qui e ci raccontiamo la storia di Alice nel paese delle meraviglie, ma:
- l'economia domestica perlomeno in questo paese è sempre stata gestita nella maggior parte dalle donne: loro fanno la spesa, loro sanno cosa manca, loro sanno cosa serve ai figli. Poi che dagli anni 80 il concetto di economia sia passato dal una gestione del risparmio anche maniacale che guerra e dopoguerra avevano impresso nelle generazioni precedenti a una visione della vita più consumistica, questo è innegabile ed è una cosa che non conosce generi, anche se probabilmente per tutta una serie di motivi i bisogni indotti per il genere femminile sono in numero maggiore, quelli per il genere maschile sono però più costosi.
- io non è che vivo sulla luna, vivo in una comunità dove, fino a che ci sono state le condizioni, generalmente in una famiglia tutti e due i genitori lavorano, ma: quando ci sono bambini piccoli è preferibile che uno dei due li segua... e fino a qui... quindi uno dei due sceglie un orario ridotto, il lavoro magari meno remunerativo ma comodo per orari e logistica, rinuncia ad occasioni di avanzamenti perchè implicano un maggior impegno in termini di tempo: normalmente non è l'uomo.
Io parlo della maggioranza dei casi, non delle eccezioni.
Io lavoro in un settore dove spesso sei fuori casa, non hai orari, devi essere disponibile a volte anche di notte: infatti la maggior parte delle persone con le quali ho lavorato erano uomini.
E la maggior parte delle loro mogli faceva un lavoro part-time o comunque a orario ridotto, e in diversi casi avevano smesso di lavorare dopo i figli.
E' l'economia familiare di un modello che ancora trova naturale che il genitore maggiormente accudente sia la madre. Ed è un modello che si è dimostrato funzionale all'uomo fino a che non sono aumentate le separazioni, perchè le separazioni impoveriscono la parte più forte economicamente.
Per quanto riguarda i padri che non riescono a mettere assieme pranzo e cena: se mi parli di una persona con uno stipendio di 1000 euro che deve pagarsi una locazione... ok.
Ma questa non è una colpa attribuibile all'arpia che lo ha impoverito, purtroppo chi non ha un reddito almeno medio-alto non può che risentire fortemente di una separazione, anche se l'assegno che dà per il figlio è di 200 euro, e gli assegni sono stabiliti sul reddito, non ad mentula canis.
Ma parliamoci chiaro: con 200 euro un bambino non campa un mese, non è che là fuori ci sono schiere di separate che si sono arricchite, stringono la cinghia pure loro. 
Ed è esattamente per questo motivo che molto spesso non ci si separa, anche: perchè non ce lo si può permettere.
E questo, esattamente, dovrebbe far riflettere maggiormente sul ruolo della famiglia nella società e sul significato pragmatico del matrimonio, oltre che affettivo.
Non è che ti fanno firmare che tu vuoi bene a una persona, ti fanno firmare che prendi degli impegni.
E' questo che sfugge, spesso.


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jim, se vuoi ci mettiamo qui e ci raccontiamo la storia di Alice nel paese delle meraviglie, ma:
> - l'economia domestica perlomeno in questo paese è sempre stata gestita nella maggior parte dalle donne: loro fanno la spesa, loro sanno cosa manca, loro sanno cosa serve ai figli. Poi che dagli anni 80 il concetto di economia sia passato dal una gestione del risparmio anche maniacale che guerra e dopoguerra avevano impresso nelle generazioni precedenti a una visione della vita più consumistica, questo è innegabile ed è una cosa che non conosce generi, anche se probabilmente per tutta una serie di motivi i bisogni indotti per il genere femminile sono in numero maggiore, quelli per il genere maschile sono però più costosi.
> - io non è che vivo sulla luna, vivo in una comunità dove, fino a che ci sono state le condizioni, generalmente in una famiglia tutti e due i genitori lavorano, ma: quando ci sono bambini piccoli è preferibile che uno dei due li segua... e fino a qui... quindi uno dei due sceglie un orario ridotto, il lavoro magari meno remunerativo ma comodo per orari e logistica, rinuncia ad occasioni di avanzamenti perchè implicano un maggior impegno in termini di tempo: normalmente non è l'uomo.
> Io parlo della maggioranza dei casi, non delle eccezioni.
> ...



Ciao

inutile dire, che quoto ciò che hai scritto fino ad ora. 

Impegni, sia nel bene che nel male ... 


sienne


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jim, se vuoi ci mettiamo qui e ci raccontiamo la storia di Alice nel paese delle meraviglie, ma:
> - l'economia domestica perlomeno in questo paese è sempre stata gestita nella maggior parte dalle donne: loro fanno la spesa, loro sanno cosa manca, loro sanno cosa serve ai figli. Poi che dagli anni 80 il concetto di economia sia passato dal una gestione del risparmio anche maniacale che guerra e dopoguerra avevano impresso nelle generazioni precedenti a una visione della vita più consumistica, questo è innegabile ed è una cosa che non conosce generi, anche se probabilmente per tutta una serie di motivi i bisogni indotti per il genere femminile sono in numero maggiore, quelli per il genere maschile sono però più costosi.
> - io non è che vivo sulla luna, vivo in una comunità dove, fino a che ci sono state le condizioni, generalmente in una famiglia tutti e due i genitori lavorano, ma: quando ci sono bambini piccoli è preferibile che uno dei due li segua... e fino a qui... quindi uno dei due sceglie un orario ridotto, il lavoro magari meno remunerativo ma comodo per orari e logistica, rinuncia ad occasioni di avanzamenti perchè implicano un maggior impegno in termini di tempo: normalmente non è l'uomo.
> Io parlo della maggioranza dei casi, non delle eccezioni.
> ...


Verde verde verde


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jim, se vuoi ci mettiamo qui e ci raccontiamo la storia di Alice nel paese delle meraviglie, ma:
> - l'economia domestica perlomeno in questo paese è sempre stata gestita nella maggior parte dalle donne: loro fanno la spesa, loro sanno cosa manca, loro sanno cosa serve ai figli. Poi che dagli anni 80 il concetto di economia sia passato dal una gestione del risparmio anche maniacale che guerra e dopoguerra avevano impresso nelle generazioni precedenti a una visione della vita più consumistica, questo è innegabile ed è una cosa che non conosce generi, anche se probabilmente per tutta una serie di motivi i bisogni indotti per il genere femminile sono in numero maggiore, quelli per il genere maschile sono però più costosi.
> - io non è che vivo sulla luna, vivo in una comunità dove, fino a che ci sono state le condizioni, generalmente in una famiglia tutti e due i genitori lavorano, ma: quando ci sono bambini piccoli è preferibile che uno dei due li segua... e fino a qui... quindi uno dei due sceglie un orario ridotto, il lavoro magari meno remunerativo ma comodo per orari e logistica, rinuncia ad occasioni di avanzamenti perchè implicano un maggior impegno in termini di tempo: normalmente non è l'uomo.
> Io parlo della maggioranza dei casi, non delle eccezioni.
> ...


Perfetto.
Poi ci sono le eccezioni.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Poi ci sono le eccezioni.



Anch'io quoto l'intervento, ma giustamente punto l'accento sia sulle eccezioni che sui cambiamenti che sono intercorsi negli ultimi due decenni.
La mia generazione, quella dei quarantenni, ha fortemente ritardato i tempi del matrimonio (quando ci si sposa...) rispetto a quelle precedenti.
Prima si studia, si cerca il lavoro, ci si sistema, ci si diverte anche dal punto di vista sentimentale, sessuale ma anche con gli amici, si viaggia, si fanno esperienze, restando a casa dei genitori. 
Poi a volte ci si sposa... altre si convive... i figli sempre più spesso arrivano oltre i trenta, e sono quasi sempre al massimo due. 
Entrambi i genitori lavorano ormai, nelle grandi città, dato che gli stipendi con potere d'acquisto ridotto e i costi elevati delle abitazioni e dei servizi impongono il doppio reddito.
Con la cosiddetta crisi e l'aumento della precarietà, chi ha un lavoro se lo tiene ben stretto, che sia uomo o donna.
Conosco uomini che hanno perso il lavoro e vivono grazie allo stipendio di lei: la rinuncia alla carriera da parte delle donne è oggi un concetto utopico. Non vi è molta libertà di scelta nel mondo del lavoro, se ti vengono richiesti determinati orari e mansioni non ti puoi rifiutare. E' anche vero che proprio per questo gli uomini vengono preferiti alle donne in quanto hanno meno giustificazioni da fornire per rifiutare determinate mansioni. Non allattano, non rimangono incinta e possono stare in ufficio anche alle 22 di sera, tanto non devono (non dovrebbero) stirare, cucinare, lavare i piatti, badare ai bambini... il mondo del lavoro è maschilista per opportunismo. Nella realtà sfrutta l'esigenza di ognuno di noi di avere un reddito.
Nella vita famigliare di oggi difficilmente una donna laureata, con un buon impiego, accetta un uomo che le imponga di rimanere a casa a fare la casalinga. Purtroppo molte donne oggi non trovando lavoro si rassegnano a tale ruolo, magari dopo anni di precariato e sfruttamento. 
La famiglia è oggi un bene rifugio da preservare, tenendo conto che non vi è più sicurezza nel mondo del lavoro, che probabilmente nessuno di noi percepirà una pensione e che l'assistenza sanitaria sta diventando praticamente a pagamento. In futuro magari si tornerà alla famiglia patriarcale , in cui il reddito di un solo componente, un figlio, una nonna, un padre o chiunque altro, mantiene tutti gli altri, esattamente come accade per milioni di persone nel mondo, per milioni di emigranti e anche per tante persone già in Italia, soprattutto al sud. Proprio per questo deve essere "sana" in tutte le sue fasi, comprese quelle di un'eventuale separazione. Che non deve diventare una guerra... gestita soprattutto in un'età - quella dei 40 e oltre - in cui ripartire da capo è difficile se non impossibile.
Sei vecchio per trovare un lavoro se non ce l'hai, vecchio per aprire  un mutuo (ormai trentennali), vecchio per avere dei bambini... 
Ma magari ti ritrovi sposato con una persona che non ti rispetta più. 
Questo al link è un articolo molto interessante che dipinge la situazione attuale con alcuni dati e dove si accenna anche al doppio domicilio e alla questione dell'affido condiviso. Credo valga la pena leggerlo, lo trovo interessante
http://www.famigliacristiana.it/articolo/fascione-l-afido-condiviso.aspx


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2015)

Questo stralcio mi ha compito...

«Una nuova e doppia realtà è inevitabile per il figlio di una coppia che si separa, così come all’inizio sono da mettere in conto i capricci e i piccoli opportunismi di ogni giorno. Ciò che va invece curato da subito è la qualità della relazione, la sintonia tra ex coniugi su ruoli e compiti educativi». Lo sostiene con chiarezza *Fulvio Scaparro*, psicoterapeuta e fondatore dell’associazione milanese GeA, Genitori ancora, che da oltre 25 anni promuove la cultura della genitorialità oltre la separazione e il divorzio. 

«E’ importante che questa dimensione continui attraverso la relazione tra madre e padre e non a livello individuale. Per un figlio di separati infatti il dolore più grande non è spostarsi da una casa all’altra ma passare attraverso messaggi contrastanti, spesso bellicosi senza contare che a volte il bambino stesso diventa messaggero di rabbie e ostilità». 

Difficile però dialogare con equilibrio e coerenza sul terreno quasi sempre aspro di una separazione. «Ma passato il periodo della tempesta deve sopraggiungere la capacità di distinguere il fallimento matrimoniale dal progetto genitoriale. Anzi, lo stesso matrimonio non sarà stato vissuto invano se i figli potranno continuare a contare su mamme e papà capaci di crescerli in armonia. * Proprio nelle difficoltà i “buoni” genitori si dimostrano tali*».


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Marzo 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Questo stralcio mi ha compito...
> 
> «Una nuova e doppia realtà è inevitabile per il figlio di una coppia che si separa, così come all’inizio sono da mettere in conto i capricci e i piccoli opportunismi di ogni giorno. Ciò che va invece curato da subito è la qualità della relazione, la sintonia tra ex coniugi su ruoli e compiti educativi». Lo sostiene con chiarezza *Fulvio Scaparro*, psicoterapeuta e fondatore dell’associazione milanese GeA, Genitori ancora, che da oltre 25 anni promuove la cultura della genitorialità oltre la separazione e il divorzio.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------

